

It’s Time for Legalized Prostitution - tomp
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2014/07/legalized_prostitution_there_s_no_way_to_end_demand_for_sex_work_so_why.single.html

======
tomp
This was posted a few minutes ago, but was removed (flagged?). I think it's a
quality article, well-written, with several notable and interesting points,
especially given the recent article about the temporary legalization of
prostitution in Rhode Island and the beginning of legalization of marijuana in
the USA.

------
dmschulman
me thinks slate is grasping for cultural relevancy on par with new york times.

